# 65 ignition switch



## asshauler (Apr 22, 2008)

Any idea where to find a 65 ignition switch for a gto with air conditioning? The G.M. part number is 1116654. I don't think there are any left on Earth. I tried Ames, Year One, Paddock, Parts Place, Lectric Limited, Pontiac Parts.com, Warpath, Pontiac Wiring.com, Old Buick Parts.com, Is there any stone I have left unturned?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Years ago, I got one from my local parts house. NAPA may have one.


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

Earlybirds.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Showed up on eBay this morning:

eBay Motors: NOS 64-65 Pontiac GTO LeMans Tempest AC Ignition Switch (item 250379557441 end time Mar-03-09 20:03:45 PST)

Item Number: 250379557441

Rick


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

GTO Parts


----------

